# A visit down east - 80's style.



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

To all

Well, I finally left Moose Jaw behind me and got 'down east' for a quick look at what's happening (CN, CP, VIA) in the Trenton - Belleville area of Ontario. So four of my pictures from the early eighties are up on the Proto-file pages at www.wvrr.ca I hope they bring back a few fine memories and you might even pick up a modelling note or two. 
For those that are new there's a bunch more there as well.


Enjoy.

Dave


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

Your pictures are great. They really brought back a lot of good memories.
I could ramble on and on about some of them.....I've lived in the Detroit area my whole life but made many many trips to Canada. Too bad for me I have very few pictures of all I saw there.

The DT&I (my model interest) went thru the Windsor tunnel to the CP yard. Actually my first 'O' scale layout was of the CP Rail up around White River, Ont. we took a couple vacation trips to the Provincial park there.

Thanks for posting these.
Brian Briggs
DT&I 1980ish


----------

